# Anyone doing a Strength routine and getting bored?



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I've just started week 6 of Madcows 5x5 strength training routine and I'm bored as hell with squats 3 times a week and just not feeling like I'm doing a complete workout.

Previously I was rotating Back & Bi's, Chest & Tri's, Legs & shoulders on a 4 day split and thoroughly enjoyed that for the twelve weeks I did that, but 5x5 squats, bench & power cleans is just mind numbing.

Ok all my lifts have gone up loads, but does it get better?


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

It's all well and good going into a gym and working single muscle groups for definition, but compound excercises such as Squats/Deadlifts and more advanced being power cleans/snatch will give you bigger gains than any single muscle exercise.

The compound exercises release more testosterone allowing you to build more muscle. Stick with it for 6-8 weeks, then rotate back to single group exercises for the same time. 2 weeks Chest+Tris/Back+Bis then 2 weeks Chest+Bis/Back+Tris for 8 weeks, then back to strength.

Keep changing up, will not only stop you from getting bored, but will stop your muscles getting used to a particular training type 

edit - just adding, that I prefer strength training, I don't find it mind numbing at all, but thats me. I find stamina/conditioning hard and boring, which means I must do it more lol


----------



## fbatchelor83 (Mar 24, 2010)

I was also the same mate but as you say was quite amazed at how the gains increased so quickly over a short space of time.

Due to pretty bad injury to my back and sciatic nerve I now have started to do a lot more core specific training and superset's trying to keep my heart rate up as much as possible. Can't wait to get into the gym now and the thought of doing standard splits now I find boring (always trained in this way).

I guess with most things it's good to mix it up and vary things a little every now and again!

Keep it up though atleast you are making the effort to exercise


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I've just recently got back into training and use my old method chest/back next day shoulders/thighs the tris/bis the old push pull routine and only do three exercises per muscle group starting at 12 down to 8 and usually do a bit of fat burning I achieved a nice leg press of 230kg today under full control unlike most of the idiots who get in there and slam weights around


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Edstrung said:


> It's all well and good going into a gym and working single muscle groups for definition, but compound excercises such as Squats/Deadlifts and more advanced being power cleans/snatch will give you bigger gains than any single muscle exercise.
> 
> The compound exercises release more testosterone allowing you to build more muscle. Stick with it for 6-8 weeks, then rotate back to single group exercises for the same time. 2 weeks Chest+Tris/Back+Bis then 2 weeks Chest+Bis/Back+Tris for 8 weeks, then back to strength.
> 
> ...


Most of my previous routine was compounds at 4 sets of 8 and made some good size gains and I normally change routines every 8-12 weeks to keep the rot setting in.



fbatchelor83 said:


> I was also the same mate but as you say was quite amazed at how the gains increased so quickly over a short space of time.
> 
> Due to pretty bad injury to my back and sciatic nerve I now have started to do a lot more core specific training and superset's trying to keep my heart rate up as much as possible. Can't wait to get into the gym now and the thought of doing standard splits now I find boring (always trained in this way).
> 
> ...


Yeah the weight increases are great but the only thing thats grown on me is my quads from all the squats lol.



ivor said:


> I've just recently got back into training and use my old method chest/back next day shoulders/thighs the tris/bis the old push pull routine and only do three exercises per muscle group starting at 12 down to 8 and usually do a bit of fat burning I achieved a nice leg press of 230kg today under full control unlike most of the idiots who get in there and slam weights around


Don't get me started on them lol.

I think my next routine i'm doing is Layne Norton PHAT workout, supposed to be a great mix of strength and Hypertrophy training http://www.simplyshredded.com/mega-...ll-powerhypertrophy-routine-updated-2011.html and the guys a monster.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Alex : just a change of thought - it sounds to me like you PREFERRED doing your previous workout, where the gains were maybe a tad slower.....

.....boredom can keep us OUT of the gym more than the slower gain workouts will. So, sometimes it's better to stand back and take a look at what you ENJOY down the gym, rather than what gains will be made in a shorter space of time.

Happiness will keep you motivated mate :thumb:


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Bored, it must mean the weight is too light, try doing the russian squat routine, you will be relieved to be bored


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

found a new trainer I don't i would be bored maybe intimidated by the six pack lol


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Alex L said:


> I've just started week 6 of Madcows 5x5 strength training routine and I'm bored as hell with squats 3 times a week and just not feeling like I'm doing a complete workout.
> 
> Previously I was rotating Back & Bi's, Chest & Tri's, Legs & shoulders on a 4 day split and thoroughly enjoyed that for the twelve weeks I did that, but 5x5 squats, bench & power cleans is just mind numbing.
> 
> Ok all my lifts have gone up loads, but does it get better?


I've been doing strength training & weight training for years mate, sometimes I do 8 weeks then a week off or sometimes 10 weeks & one week off, then sometimes take a month off.
I mix my reps ranges as well, 1-3 reps progressive overload on the shorter program, then 5x5 on the 10 week program.

The compound exercises are the best but it all depends on your goals, mine are muscle, joint & bone strength & fitness.

Having done the 5x5 I have to say it is an awesome routine, I changed the squats for dead lifts.
Last time I weighed myself I was over 15 ½ stone & could fit in a 34 waist jean at 42 years old, I'm pleased with how I look, but it's the inner you that's really important (health, fitness etc. & of course not to forget the psychological aspects).
I have always trained at home.

Here is my modified 5x5. Alternate do week one followed by week two then back to week one & so on.

WEEK (1) ADD 2KG AT 5 REPS GOOD FORM

MONDAY
DEADLIFT 5 X KG____ ____ ____ ____ ____
BENCH PRESS 5 X KG____ ____ ____ ____ ____
INVERTED ROWS 5 X KG____ ____ ____ ____ ____
SHRUGS 5 X KG ____ ____ ____ ____ ____

WEDNESDAY
FRONT PRESS 5 X KG____ ____ ____ ____ ____
CLOSE G B PRESS 5 X KG____ ____ ____ ____ ____
BENT OVER ROWS 5 X KG____ ____ ____ ____ ____
UPRIGHT ROWS 5 X KG____ ____ ____ ____ ____

FRIDAY OR SATURDAY
DEADLIFT 5 X KG____ ____ ____ ____ ____
BENCH PRESS 5 X KG____ ____ ____ ____ ____
INVERTED ROWS 5 X KG____ ____ ____ ____ ____
SHRUGS 5 X KG ____ ____ ____ ____ ____

WEEK (2) ADD 2KG AT 5 REPS GOOD FORM

MONDAY
FRONT PRESS 5 X KG____ ____ ____ ____ ____
CLOSE G B PRESS 5 X KG____ ____ ____ ____ ____
BENT OVER ROWS 5 X KG____ ____ ____ ____ ____
UPRIGHT ROWS 5 X KG____ ____ ____ ____ ____

WEDNESDAY
DEADLIFT 5 X KG____ ____ ____ ____ ____
BENCH PRESS 5 X KG____ ____ ____ ____ ____
INVERTED ROWS 5 X KG____ ____ ____ ____ ____
SHRUGS 5 X KG ____ ____ ____ ____ ____

FRIDAY OR SATURDAY
FRONT PRESS 5 X KG____ ____ ____ ____ ____
CLOSE G B PRESS 5 X KG____ ____ ____ ____ ____
BENT OVER ROWS 5 X KG____ ____ ____ ____ ____
UPRIGHT ROWS 5 X KG____ ____ ____ ____ ____

:thumb:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey Alex,

I have been doing the Strongelift 5x5 for 2 months now which is the Beginner program that leads on to Madcow. 

I know what you mean about being bored with the routine, I always feel like doing some DB Bench Press or something but this program really works for strength and size so I just keep telling myself why do I need all the fancy exercises if Im getting bigger and stronger each week. I just remember every workout that I am going to set a personnel record but I do agree it is hard dragging your **** to the gym knowing you got to do squats once again.


----------

